# Feeling sorry for herself



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What is wrong with this iPad/website tonight?! This is the third time I've posted this. My word count is getting shorter each time  

Tilly was really sick over the weekend and ended up on a drip all day on Tuesday. She had all sorts of blood tests, but there didn't seem to be any sinister reason. She got a pretty snazzy bandage out of it though!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Dear! What was going on with her? Do you think she got into something? How is she doing now? Hope she feels better soon. :hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly.
How traumatic for her and you 
I really hope that she is soon 100% better and has nothing worse to remember the incident by than her "snazzy" sock.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Tilly. Zorbie is sending a sympathetic kiss. He's just had four xrays for a leg he inexplicably won't put weight on. He has the vet and us flumoxed. 

Hopefully she is right as rain tomorrow.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Tilly, and poor you! I hope she's doing better now :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor girl, bet you were so worried, hope all is well now. x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

They're not sure what caused the sickness - pancreatitis test came back negative, luckily. She hasn't been sick since Tuesday morning, but will definitely be keeping an eye on the bark chipping situation after Dawn mentioned that some types aren't so good for dogs!

She's pretty much back to her normal self, it's just a struggle to get her to leave her shaved leg alone! x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Tilly - glad to hear she is much better and also glad the pancreatitis test was negative.

She looks like she is getting ever lighter :love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor Tilly, you worry about them so much - hopefully it was just one of those things and it all amounts to nothing, her bandage is very snazzy!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Tilly, it must have been such a worry for you, I expect Henry wondered what was happening to his playmate. It is hard when you don't get a diagnosis but the main thing is she is getting better and it won't reoccur. Bet she is being spoilt


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Spoke with a friend last night at dog training - her yellow labrador had a similar experience over the weekend - very sick, very high temperature - he also had inflamed eyes. Spent 24 hours at the vets - on drip - he was also sedated and thoroughly investigated inside and out and nothing diagnosed.
Throughout the experience his tail wagged and the vet was amazed at how happy he was even though he was obviously very ill.
Hope Tilly is continuing to make a good recovery.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

How odd, Marzi! That sounds very similar - expect maybe the tail wagging, she is not a happy bunny at the vets! The vet knows she gets quite stressed there and is quite submissive, I said i thought part of the problem was being in a confined space with a lot of other dogs, as she lacks confidence around other dogs - so she said that as they had no cats in that day, she could have a bed made up there and have the cat ward to herself! Such a diva!

She has been absolutely fine since coming home, very strange! I hope your friend's dog is okay now xx


----------

